# CLOSED



## Xcourt560x (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey everyone. Opening up for some shopping. Abel’s has the cutest summer clothes today:
Front-tie tee
Plaid-print dress
Apron skirt
Pineapple aloha shorts
Balloon hat
Wide-brim straw hat
Vinyl round-toed pumps
And more. Kicks is also here. Just post below if you wanna come and I’ll Pm you dodo code.ill probably be taking one at a time so you can shop in peace. This will be avaliable till 9pm PST


----------



## kayleee (Jun 8, 2020)

Omg that plaid print dress!! So cute! I’d love to come by


----------



## Star Crossing (Jun 8, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## zenni (Jun 8, 2020)

OMG!! I have that plaid dress on my wishlist, can I come buy? I can bring an NMT as tip!


----------

